# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  ΜΝΗΜΕΣ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΩΝ

## efouskayak

Αντικείμενα από τον Τιτανικό, αλλά και ναυάγια που σημάδεψαν την ελληνική ιστορία παρουσιάζονται σε έκθεση στο Ζάππειο Μέγαρο 

Έκθεση με περισσότερα από 300 αυθεντικά αντικείμενα που βρέθηκαν στα βάθη του Ατλαντικού στο διάσημο ναυάγιο του Τιτανικού, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ενός και μοναδικού κομματιού της ατράκτου που έχει ανασυρθεί, το βάρος του οποίου ξεπερνά τον 1,5 τόνο, ανοίγει τις πύλες της για το κοινό στις 8 Οκτωβρίου, στο Ζάππειο Μέγαρο. 

Τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης θα πραγματοποιηθούν από τον υφυπουργό Πολιτισμού Πέτρο Τατούλη , την Τετάρτη 5 Οκτωβρίου και ώρα 20.00, παρουσία του 'Αρνι Γκέλερ, προέδρου της RMS Titanic Inc, του Τομ Τσάλερ, αντιπροέδρου της RMS Titanic Inc, της κ. Ζωρζέτ Αληθινού, επικεφαλής διοργάνωσης της έκθεσης και του ηθοποιού Μπίλι Ζέιν, ενώ την εκδήλωση θα χαιρετίσει ο διάσημος σκηνοθέτης Τζέιμς Κάμερον. 

Με τη συνεργασία του Ναυτικού Μουσείου, δημιουργήθηκε στο χώρο της έκθεσης ειδικό τμήμα 60 τμ, αφιερωμένο σε ένα ναυάγιο που σημάδεψε την πολεμική ιστορία του τόπου μας. Πρόκειται για τον τορπιλισμό του καταδρομικού "Έλλη", που βυθίστηκε την 15η Αυγούστου του 1940, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου. 

Η έκθεση αφιερώνει επίσης μέρος της στο υπερωκεάνιο "Βρετανικός" γνωστό και ως αδερφό πλοίο του "Τιτανικού", το οποίο βυθίστηκε στις 21 Νοεμβρίου 1916 έξω από το λιμάνι της Κέας. 

Εξάλλου, στην έκθεση θα παρουσιαστούν για πρώτη φορά κειμήλια από το ναυάγιο του "Χειμάρρα", του πιο πολύνεκρου ναυαγίου της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, που έγινε στις 19 Ιανουαρίου 1947 στον Ευβοϊκό κόλπο. Το ναυάγιο αυτό έχει μείνει γνωστό στην ιστορία και ως "Ο Ελληνικός Τιτανικός". 

πηγή ΕΡΤ

----------


## Morgan

διαβασα σχετικα με την εκθεση στο Βημα της Κυριακης...
τι λες ρε Εφη να κανονισουμε???

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ είμαι μέσα αλλα δεν νομίζω να διανυκτερεύει... με τις ώρες που σχολάς εσυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΒΡΕΕΕΕ  8O

----------


## efouskayak

Για να δούμε... για να δούμε  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## efouskayak

Σκέφτομαι να πάρουμε και την μικρή μαζί ... αλλα θα μοιάζει η ευρύτερη περιοχή του Ζαπείου με ναυάγιο μετα  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Morgan

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Asterias

Έχουμε υπ`όψη μέχρι πότε θα βρίσκεται η έκθεση στο Ζάππειο;;;

----------


## efouskayak

Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω, εάν μάθω όμως θα σας ενημερώσω άμμεσα .  :!:

----------


## Morgan

Ως ΤΙΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΘΕΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ.
ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΔΕ-ΣΑΒΒ 10.00-22.00 ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΑΠΟ 12.00-19.00.
ΓΙΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΑ 801 100 5000 & 211 9559900

----------


## triad

ΠΡΟΒΛΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΡΤΗ.

----------


## triad

Με λίγη από τη λάμψη του Χόλιγουντ, καθώς στην Αθήνα βρίσκεται και ο ελληνικής καταγωγής ηθοποιός Μπίλι Ζέιν, εκ των πρωταγωνιστών της ομώνυμης κινηματογραφικής ταινίας, εγκαινιάστηκε την Τετάρτη στο Ζάππειο Μέγαρο η έκθεση κειμηλίων από το ναύαγιο του «Τιτανικού».

Σε συνέντευξη Τύπου που παραχωρήθηκε στο Ζάππειο μίλησαν για την έκθεση ο υφυπουργός Πολιτισμού Πέτρος Τατούλης, η διοργανώτρια της έκθεσης στην Ελλάδα, Ζορζέτ Αληθινού, ο σχεδιαστής της έκθεσης, Τζον Ζέιλερ, ο δήμαρχος Ραφήνας Α.Κεχαγιόγλου, η υπεύθυνη έρευνας του ναυαγίου στην Ελλάδα, Ρένα Γιατροπούλου και ο Μπίλι Ζέιν.

Στις δηλώσεις του ο κ. Τατούλης είπε, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι σκοπός της έκθεσης είναι να αποτίσει φόρο τιμής στα θύματα της τραγωδίας της 15ης Απριλίου 1912.

Παράλληλα, στάθηκε στο γεγονός ότι «η έκθεση αποκτά ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον, καθώς για πρώτη φορά παρουσιάζονται κειμήλια ανθρώπων ελληνικής καταγωγής, που χάθηκαν στο ναυάγιο του 'Τιτανικού', καθώς και του δίδυμου αδελφού του, του Βρετανικού, ο οποίος βυθίστηκε ανοικτά της Κέας».

«Με τη συνεργασία του Ναυτικού Μουσείου της Ελλάδας δημιουργήθηκε στο χώρο της έκθεσης ένα ειδικό τμήμα, αφιερωμένο σ' ένα ναυάγιο που σημάδεψε την πολεμική ιστορία του τόπου μας. Πρόκειται για τον τορπιλισμό του καταδρομικού 'Έλλη', που βυθίστηκε την 15η Αυγούστου του 1940, στο λιμάνι της Τήνου» προσέθεσε.

Το ελληνικό στοιχείο της έκθεσης υπογράμμισε και ο δήμαρχος Ραφήνας, Ανδρέας Κεχαγιόγλου, λέγοντας ότι «ο Δήμος Ραφήνας, με την πρωτοβουλία του (δύτη) Κώστα Θεοκταρίδη, βοήθησε στην ανέλκυση 180 αντικείμενων του ναυαγίου 'Χιμάρα'. Το 'Χιμάρα' ήταν το τελευταίο ατμόπλοιο, το οποίο βυθίστηκε το 1947 στον κόλπο του Ευβοϊκού με 400 αγνοούμενους».
«Στο ναυάγιο του 'Τιτανικού' υπήρχαν τέσσερις Έλληνες μετανάστες της τρίτης θέσεως. Μετά την εκτενή έρευνα του ναυαγίου βρέθηκαν αντικείμενα τους, τα οποία βρίσκονται στην έκθεση» δήλωσε με τη σειρά της η κ. Γιατροπούλου.

«Νιώθω τυχερός που αντίκρισα τον 'Τιτανικό' στον πυθμένα του ωκεανού. Εύχομαι οι επισκέπτες μέσα από την έκθεση να βιώσουν τις καταπληκτικές ιστορίες του πληρώματος και των επιβατών» προσέθεσε ο σχεδιαστής της έκθεσης, Τζον Ζέιλερ. «Ελπίζω να την απολαύσει το ελληνικό κοινό» συμπλήρωσε η διοργανώτρια της έκθεσης, Ζορζέτ Αληθινού.

Ο Μπίλι Ζέιν τέλος, δήλωσε υπερήφανος για την ελληνική καταγωγή του και εξέφρασε την ικανοποίηση του για την έκθεση των κειμηλίων του «Τιτανικού» στην Ελλάδα.

Η έκθεση κειμηλίων «Τιτανικός», που στεγάζεται στο Ζάππειο Μέγαρο, θα ανοίξει για το κοινό στις 8 Οκτωβρίου. Η γενική είσοδος είναι 10 ευρώ.

www.in.gr

----------


## Asterias

Eυχαριστώ πολύ!! 

Υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα να επισκεφθούμε την έκθεση με τα παιδιά από τους Προσκόπους.

----------


## Asterias

Έφη ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Σήμερα το απόγευμα επισκέφθηκα την έκθεση και τη Κυριακή θα την επισκεφθούμε 2 ομάδες Προσκόπων (του Πειραιά κ της Κηφισιάς). 

Να σας πώ την αλήθεια δεν ξετρελλάθηκα κιόλας από τα ευρήματα, θα περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο, σίγουρα όμως το concept της διακόσμησης ήταν εντός κλίματος δεν ήταν δηλαδή 10 παραπεταμένα εκθέματα. 

Το πιο σημαντικό κομμάτι της εκθέσεως κατά τη δική μου γνώμη ήταν τα κείμενα-ντοκουμέντα τα οποία κοσμούν και δίνουν ένα έντονο ιστορικό  φόντο. Από εκεί κ έπειτα πάρα πολύ όμορφο είναι ένα αντίγραφο εισητηρίου που δίνουν στους επισκέπτες με την είσοδο και λίγο ικανοποιητικό ήταν το καταστηματάκι στο τέλος της έκθεσης με διάφορα σουβενίρ. 

Χαρακτηριστικά ήταν κάτι κολιεδάκια τα οποία περιείχαν στο εσωτερικό τους κάρβουνο το οποό έχει ανασυρθεί από το Ιστορικό Ναυάγιο.

Πολύ καλό για το αρχείο μας είναι κ το βιβλίο του ΤΙΤΑΝΙC που πωλείται κ αυτό στο τέλος της έκθεσης.

----------


## falenitsa

Μιας και μιλατε για ναυαγια θα ακουσατε για το αλεξανδρος τ που βυθιστηκε.ξερετε ποιας εταιρειας ειναι γιατι σεν ακουσα?αγνοουνται 4 ελληνες και αλλοι 24 ανθρωποι.ποιος ξερει αραγε ποιος φταιει!ελπιζω να τους βρουν αν και οι ελπιδες χανονται απο ωρα σε ωρα δυστυχως.

----------


## Morgan

Λεγεται οτι ειναι της overseas ...αν και νομιζω οτι η εταιρεια που διαχειριζεται το βαπορι ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα η Oscar
ο ιδιοκτητης ειναι ο "αξιοτιμος" κος Τσιτσιριγκος.
ναυαγια με τετοια φορτια ειναι ποιο συνηθισμενα

----------


## MIRSINI

*Διακόπηκαν οι έρευνες για τους ναυτικούς*
Διακόπηκαν οι έρευνες για τον εντοπισμό των 26 αγνοουμένων ναυαγών του ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας φορτηγού "Αλέξανδρος Τ ", οι οποίοι αγνοούνται από το βράδυ της περασμένης Τετάρτης.

Μεταξύ των αγνοουμένων είναι και τέσσερις έλληνες ναυτικοί, ο πλοίαρχος, ο Υποπλοίαρχος, ο πρώτος και ο δεύτερος μηχανικός.

Το πλοίο αντιμετώπισε εισροή υδάτων και βυθίστηκε στα ανοικτά των ακτών της Νοτίου Αφρικής. Μόλις επτά από τα 33 μέλη του πληρώματος διασώθηκαν.
δημιουργία: 07/05/06 09:21 τελευταία ενημέρωση: 07/05/06 09:25 πηγή: 
_Antenna_

----------


## Marabou

Κόπηκε στα δύο το τάνκερ σώθηκαν οι 13 ναυτικοί


Σαν από θαύμα σώθηκαν 13 αλλοδαποί ναυτικοί του υπό καμποτζιανή σημαία δεξαμενόπλοιου Africa που έμεινε ακυβέρνητο ανοιχτά της Υδρας και λόγω της σφοδρής θαλασσοταραχής παρασύρθηκε ώς τις ακτές της Μήλου, όπου και κόπηκε στα δύο.


Προηγουμένως, σε επιχείρηση για τη σωτηρία του πλοίου και ενώ οι προσπάθειες των ρυμουλκών είχαν αποτύχει, το πλήρωμα ελικοπτέρου παντός καιρού Super Puma κατάφερε, παρά τις αντίξοες-επικίνδυνες συνθήκες, να πάρει από το δεξαμενόπλοιο 6 από τα μέλη του πληρώματος, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα παρέμειναν στο πλοίο ως πλήρωμα ασφαλείας.

Ομως αργά το βράδυ, οι άγκυρες του Africa έσπασαν και το δεξαμενόπλοιο, που είχε αποπλεύσει κενό φορτίου από την Ελευσίνα για την Αίγυπτο, «κάθησε» στα αβαθή των ακτών της Μήλου και στη συνέχεια κόπηκε στα δύο, με αποτέλεσμα εφτά αλλοδαποί ναυτικοί να βρεθούν στην αγριεμένη θάλασσα.

Ευτυχώς διασώθηκαν χάρη στις υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες των πληρωμάτων δύο ναυαγοσωστικών και των σκαφών του Λιμενικού, τα οποία είχαν σπεύσει σε βοήθεια όταν το πλοίο έμεινε ακυβέρνητο.

Οι εφτά αλλοδαποί ναυτικοί διακομίστηκαν στο Κέντρο Υγείας της Μήλου και οι υπόλοιποι έξι συνάδελφοί τους στην Αεροπορική Βάση Ελευσίνας.

_πηγή: ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ - 18/12/2003_
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_hpr...a=&id=67471524



_foto:kostas kallergis_

----------


## MAKISG21

Το ναύαγιο του sea diamond






ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Google"

----------


## MAKISG21

_Titanic_ 









Το πιο διάσημο ναυάγιο του κόσμου, ο Τιτανικός, της White Star Line, κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Harland και Wolff της Ιρλανδίας μεταξύ 1909 και 1911. Μνημείο πολυτέλειας για την εποχή του, διέθετε γυμναστήριο, πισίνες, γήπεδο σκουός και χαμάμ ενώ είχε συνολικό εκτόπισμα 46,328 τόνων. Αν και είχε χαρακτηριστεί ως «αβύθιστο», ο Τιτανικός ναυάγησε μετά από σύγκρουση με παγόβουνο στις 15 Απριλίου 1912, πριν ολοκληρώσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι. Από τους συνολικά 2,208 επιβαίνοντες επιβίωσαν μόνο 712. Εξαιτίας του υψηλού προφίλ των επιβατών της πρώτης θέσης, το ναυάγιο έγινε πρώτη είδηση σε όλο τον κόσμο. Η ιδέα της εύρεσης του ναυαγίου, ακόμα και της ανέλκυσης του, χρονολογείται από το έτος της βύθισης. Ωστόσο, η πρώτη επιτυχής προσπάθεια ήταν το Σεπτέμβριο του 1985 όταν μια επιστημονική ομάδα με επικεφαλής το διάσημο ερευνητή Δρ Ρόμπερτ Μπάλαρντ εντόπισε τον Τιτανικό 323 ναυτικά μίλια νοτιοανατολικά της Νέας Γης και σε βάθος 3800 μέτρων. Η πιο σημαντική ανακάλυψη ήταν ότι το πλοίο είχε κοπεί στα δυο. Στο τμήμα της πλώρης, που παραμένει σχετικά ανέπαφη και στο τμήμα της πρύμνης που βρίσκεται περίπου 600 μέτρα κατεστραμμένη και παραμορφωμένη. Οι μαρτυρίες των επιζώντων της εποχής για το αν το πλοίο είχε κοπεί ή όχι καθώς βυθίζονταν ήταν αντιφατικές. Τόσο οι βρετανικές όσο και οι αμερικάνικες έρευνες κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το πλοίο βυθίστηκε ανέπαφο και πιθανότατα κόπηκε στα δύο σε μεγάλο βάθος. Σήμερα το ναυάγιο είναι επισκέψιμο μέσω του βαθυσκάφους MIR που ξεκινά από το Σεν Τζον του Καναδά και μεταφέρει τουρίστες στην πλώρη και τη γέφυρα όπου ο καπετάνιος Ε. Σμιθ εξέδωσε τις τελευταίες του διαταγές. Διάφοροι ιστορικοί και επιστήμονες αναφέρουν ότι οι επισκέψεις επιταχύνουν τη φυσιολογική διαδικασία διάβρωσης και ότι το ναυάγιο θα καταρρεύσει μέσα στα επόμενα 50 χρόνια. 



ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Google"

----------


## MAKISG21

_Bismarck_






 Με εκτόπισμα 50000 τόνων και μέγιστη ταχύτητα 30 κόμβων, το Bismarck ήταν το καμάρι του Γερμανικού Ναυτικού στο Δεύτερο Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο. Ο Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ το είχε χαρακτηρίσει ως «ένα τρομακτικό πλοίο και ένα μνημείο ναυπηγικής». Το μήκος του έφτανε περίπου τα τρία γήπεδα ποδοσφαίρου και το μέγιστο ύψος του τους 17 ορόφους. Όπως και με τον Τιτανικό το παρθενικό του ταξίδι έμελλε να λήξει άδοξα. Μετά από 8 μέρες ανελέητης καταδίωξης, το Μάιο του 1941, το πηδάλιο του αχρηστεύτηκε από μια βρετανική τορπίλη και έμεινε ουσιαστικά ακυβέρνητο. Μετά από έναν καταιγισμό πυρών βυθίστηκε παίρνοντας μαζί του την πλειοψηφία των 2200 μελών του πληρώματος. Μόνο 115 σώθηκαν. Το 1989 και έχοντας χτενίσει 200 τετραγωνικά μίλια βυθού, η ομάδα του Δρ Ρόμπερτ Μπάλαρντ ανακάλυψε το ναυάγιο του Bismarck 300 μίλια νότια του Κορκ της Ιρλανδίας και σε βάθος 5000 μέτρων. Παρά τις καταστροφές που προξένησαν τα βλήματα και οι τορπίλες των βρετανικών σκαφών, το ναυάγιο είναι σε εντυπωσιακά καλή κατάσταση. Μετά από άδεια της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης οργανώθηκαν διάφορες αποστολές για την εξερεύνηση του. Μεταξύ των επισκεπτών ήταν επιζήσαντες του ναυαγίου όπως ο Χάινριχ Κουντ και ο Χάιντς Στιγκ καθώς και ο αμερικάνος σκηνοθέτης Τζέιμς Κάμερον.


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Google"

----------


## MAKISG21

_Lusitania_ 








Αποπλέοντας από τη Νέα Υόρκη για το Λίβερπουλ, το Lusitania είχε χαρακτηριστεί το &#171;λαγωνικό των θαλασσών&#187;. Βυθίστηκε από γερμανική τορπίλη στα ανοικτά της νότιας Ιρλανδίας στις 7 Μαΐου 1915. Με το ξέσπασμα του πολέμου, τον Αύγουστο του 1914, το Lusitania επιστρατεύτηκε από το Βασιλικό Ναυτικό και εξοπλίστηκε με 12 πυροβόλα των 6 ιντσών. Την εποχή εκείνη ήταν το πιο βαριά οπλισμένο από τα καταδρομικό του Βρετανικού στόλου που περιπολούσαν τα στενά της Μάγχης. Ο Ουίνστον Τσόρτσιλ, επιθεωρώντας το πλοίο ως πρώτος Λόρδος της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης, έκανε το σχόλιο που αργότερα θα στοίχειωνε τον ίδιο και το πλοίο: Για μένα είναι απλώς άλλοι 45000 τόνοι &#171;ζωντανού δολώματος&#187;. Ελάχιστα αργότερα, στις 7 Μαΐου 1915, το Lusitania, που στην πραγματικότητα ήταν 30,396 τόνων, χτυπήθηκε από τορπίλη και βυθίστηκε σε μόλις 20 λεπτά. 1201 άνθρωποι πέθαναν μεταξύ των οποίων γυναίκες και παιδιά. Ανάμεσα στις απώλειες 128 ήταν αμερικάνοι πολίτες. Το U20, το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο που εκτόξευσε την τορπίλη, αρχικά έκανε ένα γύρο από το σημείο και κατόπιν εξαφανίστηκε επιστρέφοντας στη βάση του 6 μέρες μετά. Η τοποθεσία του ναυαγίου έχει προσδιοριστεί από το 1935 ωστόσο δεν έχει ανελκυστεί. Διάφορα ευρήματα εκτίθενται στο Ναυτικό μουσείο του Μέρσισαϊντ στο Λίβερπουλ.

ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ"Google"

----------


## MAKISG21

_Belgrano_ 



Η βύθιση του Belgrano ήταν ένα από τα πιο δραματικά και αντιφατικά επεισόδια του πολέμου των Φόκλαντς. Στις 2 Μαΐου 1982, το πυρηνικό υποβρύχιο του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού HMS Conqueror εκτόξευσε δύο τορπίλες κατά του πολεμικού πλοίου της Αργεντινής. 300 άνθρωποι πέθαναν από την έκρηξη και άλλοι 23 αργότερα με τη βύθιση. Οι απώλειες ήταν περίπου οι μισές για την Αργεντινή κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου Καθώς το πλοίο άρχισε να βυθίζεται πραγματοποιήθηκε μια από τις πιο δραματικές επιχειρήσεις διάσωσης στην παγκόσμια ιστορία. Τελικά από τους 1093 επιβαίνοντες επέζησαν 770. Το Φεβρουάριο του 2003, η National Geographic Society σε συνεργασία με το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό της Αργεντινής ξεκίνησαν μια κοινή αποστολή για την εύρεση του Ναυαγίου. Μετά από δύο εβδομάδες σε ακραίες συνθήκες, η αποστολή δεν μπόρεσε να βρει το ναυάγιο. Σήμερα πιστεύεται ότι κείτεται 180 χιλιόμετρα από τις ακτές της Αργεντινής και σε 4 χιλιόμετρα βάθος.

ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ "GOOGLE"

----------


## eliasaslan

Δεν ξέρω αν η κατάλληλη τοποθεσία είναι εδώ, αλλά θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω 3 φωτογραφίες από ένα μυστηριώδες ναυάγιο σε ξέρα κατω από φάρο.. στην Αρχαία Κνίδο λίγα μίλια νότια της Κω και βόρεια της Σύμης... Τις ανεβάζω πιο πολύ για να το προσέξετε αν ταξιδεύετε στην περιοχή και να το τραβήξετε καλύτερες φωτογραφίες από αυτές, που τις τράβηξα 2 χρόνια πριν... :Cool: 

Ναυάγιο.JPG

Ναυάγιο (1).JPG

Ναυάγιο (2).JPG

----------


## MAKISG21

_Mary Rose_ 









Ναυπηγημένο μεταξύ 1509 και 1511, το Mary Rose ήταν ένα από τα πρώτα πλοία του Βασιλικού Ναυτικού με τη δυνατότητα να βάλει ομοβροντίες. Ήταν το αγαπημένο πλοίο του Ενρίκου Ζ και σηματοδότησε την αλλαγή του βρετανικού στόλου από τα μεσαιωνικά πλωτά φρούρια στις γαλέρες που κυριάρχησαν επί Ελισάβετ Α. Στις 19 Ιουλίου 1545, ο Ενρίκος Ζ βρισκόταν στο Σάουθσι για να παρακολουθήσει τον απόπλου του Mary Rose που θα συμμετείχε σε ναυμαχίες εναντίον γαλλικών καταδρομικών. Αντίθετα, αυτό που παρακολούθησε ήταν μια καταστροφή. Το βαρύ σκάφος πήρε κλίση εξαιτίας των δυνατών ανέμων, άρχισε να παίρνει νερό από τις κάτω πόρτες των κανονιών και σύντομα αναποδογύρισε. Από τα 700 μέλη του πληρώματος μόνο τα 40 επιβίωσαν. Οι επιχειρήσεις ανέλκυσης ξεκίνησαν την ίδια χρονιά ανασύροντας κάποια από τα κανόνια, τα κατάρτια και τα πανιά αλλά σταμάτησε το 1550 αφού το πλοίο είχε ήδη καλυφθεί από τη λάσπη που θα το διατηρούσε στους επόμενους αιώνες. Η πρώτη σύγχρονη προσπάθεια για την εξερεύνηση του ναυαγίου έγινε στα μέσα του 1960 από την ομάδα του Αλεξάντερ Μακ Κι. Το 1982, περίπου εξήντα εκατομμύρια παρακολούθησαν την ανέλκυση του Mary Rose ζωντανά στην τηλεόραση. Σήμερα το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία συντήρησης και ψεκάζεται με ειδικά χημικά για να εμποδιστεί η διάβρωση του ξύλου. Η διαδικασία θα ολοκληρωθεί εντός του 2008 και μετά θα υποστεί μια διαδικασία αργής ξήρανσης. Μέχρι τότε οι επισκέπτες του ιστορικού ναυπηγείου του Πόρτσμουθ μπορούν να θαυμάσουν τη Mary Rose που εκτίθεται σε γυάλινη προθήκη.


ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ "Google"

----------


## MAKISG21

*Η παραλία Ναυάγιο είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν της Ζακύνθου. 
Πήρε το όνομά της από το πλοίο που ναυάγησε στα νερά της το 1983 και το οποίο μετέφερε λαθραία τσιγάρα. Αργότερα ξεβράστηκε στην παραλία της, όπου και παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα.*

ΠΗΓΕΣ ΑΠΟ "getin.gr"

----------

